# 12 month old nursing all the time



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

I realize that a one year old hardly qualifies as extended breastfeeding, but I need some help.
My 12 month old doesn't eat anything. He occasionally snacks on some cheerios, but that is it. I offer food all the time. He is just not intersted. he does
drink water from a sippy cup, but nothing else.
Needless to say, he is still nursing a ton. He is gaining weight well (I think he is 75% for that) and is very healthy. But the constant nursing drives me nuts. He can't even go two hours without needing to nurse.
So my question is, have any of you deliberately reduced the amount you nurse to get a child to eat food? I am considering putting him on a semi-schedule. I feel horrible for saying this, but I'd like to have a bit of my life back.
I really want to continue nursing for as long as he wants. But I'd love for it to slow down a bit.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

My dd is 12 months old, and is going through the same thing. I have no advice really, just wanted to offer a hug!


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks!
Maybe it's a 12month-old stage? Hopefully he will outgrow it on his own. Do you remember if your other kids did this at this age? I didn't nurse my first past a year, so I am in unfamiliar territory. I think I could handle it if I knew it was just a stage. But the prospect of nursing every 2 hours for the next year is just overwhelming. Plus, I'm a little worried about his not eating any food. Seems like everyone else's babes started eating by 6 months, and mine still hasn't!


----------



## tsmurphygirl (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that Kyli is 14 1/2 mos and still likes to nurse every couple hours. She eats table food as well, but will still sign for "milk" even after she eats...or sometimes she needs "milk" and then will eat some table food. I think within the last couple days, though, she has actually made it 3-4 hours a couple times without asking for "milk." I know Kyli does a lot of comfort nursing still, especially since her gums have been seriously swollen for the last 3-4 months for her molars. Her top 2 finally started poking through a couple weeks ago, but her bottom ones have yet to show. I can't believe how long it's taken for these things! Anyway, I wanted to let you know you're not alone and I think it's perfectly natural as long as you and your family is comfortable with it.









Julie


----------



## LittleLegos (May 10, 2004)

I don't think you can expect to nurse every two hours for the next year.







When babes or toddlers are nursing very frequently I often think of what is going on in their lives: teething, new developmental stage (ie walking, talking, running...), change in routine or family change - good or not so good.

There are plenty of babies out there who aren't very interested in solids quite yet. He will, and then there will be no stopping him!

Try taking it one day at a time and soon he'll go longer and longer between feedings. You can also try some distraction if you really need a break - let's say mid-morning is really bothering you, you can go for a walk with a snack. Or if he does better at home at that time, read some books and snuggle (before he asks to nurse).

I remember the first time I made it through the grocery store and home again without nursing, it took a long time! My son was a frequent nurser. Some are just born that way.

Good luck to you! It's also helpful to remember that nursing is for two people and both need to feel good about it.


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Ds #3 also went through this stage for about a month....if my memory is on que.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Ds is 12.5mos and nursing ALL the time! I think he is getting more independant and wants to come back for lots of mama snacks to let me know he's still teeny tiny,lol....


----------



## mamajody (Jul 3, 2004)

I agree that this is probably a 12 month thing.







My dd is just a year old this week, and she is nursing every couple of hours again. I found she does this whenever she is about to take a big leap developmentally. Today she took her forst independent steps! Then of course she sat down, crawled to mama and signed for milk! She had just eaten lunch! Nursing is definitely a comfort thing for her.







mama's girl that she is I don't think she will be stopping anytime soon. :girl: Hang in there!


----------



## guestmama9907 (Nov 24, 2003)

My dd is 13 months and nurses ALL the time. She also eats like a little piglet. She still nurses all thru the night too.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

12 month old Jordan nurses all the time. When I am home, I don't even wear a shirt; she wants complete access to her faucets, lol. She also night nurses and does not seem to be stopping anytime soon...and that's fine with me!


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

My DS just turned 1 on Sunday, and he's the same way. Takes very little 'solids'. He eats a few cheerios, a couple small cheese cubes, and a few pieces of sweet corn. He nurses like a champ. Right now, he is literally learning/doing something new every day. I can't believe it! I think his need to nurse is a phase, and I'm fine with it (I'm a SAHM). I do believe that babies/toddlers eat more when they need it, not just because they want it.


----------



## Softmama (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you for all the replies. It makes me feel much better to hear that other one year olds are doing the same thing.
I have been facing a lot of criticism from my very AP family which has thrown me for a loop. Even my sister (who nursed past 2 years) is telling me that I need to schedule him to reduce his nursing and that will force him to eat more. I always kind of shrugged them all off, I figured breastmilk must be good enough for him, but now that he's a year I started to worry that he is missing out on table food nutrients.
So I guess there's really two issues. One, I was hoping to have some more freedom by now to leave the house without needing to nurse so much. That one I think I can handle by just remembering it's a phase. And two, what about his nutrition? But we just had a check up and he is very healthy. So I guess we will keep doing what we're doing!
Thanks mamas!


----------

